# Eure heftigsten Stürze



## Salieri (12. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Wollte mal wissen, wie schlimm ihr euch schon mit nem BMX hingelegt habt und was so passiert ist.

Ich fang mal an:

Wollte vonner Q-Pipe fahren und bin weggerutscht
Kaputte Hose
Kaputte Boxershorts

Beim Grind-Versuch abgerutscht und nach links vorne gefallen
Keine ernsthafte Schäden

Beim Manuel nach hinten gefallen
Sattel hat etwas gelitten
Starke Rückenschmerzen

Persönlicher Rekord: Von einer Art Turm im Skate-Park gefahren und bei einer Welle abgesprungen. Anscheinend Gleichgewicht verloren und auf den Asphalt geschlagen.
Helm bekam Schrammen ab
Hose Kaputt
Diverse Schäden an Bremshebeln, etc...
Ca. 1/4 des Gesichtes aufgeschrammt
Beim Sprung sah ich plötzlich nur schwarz, ich kann mich an nichts errinern. (Darum sagte ich oben "anscheinend", laut Aussage meiner Freunde.)

Was ist mit euch?


----------



## AerO (12. Juni 2005)

also das sind ja wirklich ernsthafte verletzungen. also ich bekomm vom fahren immer schwielen an den händen, das is schon ganz schön hardcore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (12. Juni 2005)

Daran hab ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt... 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie lange es dauert, bis Schürfwunden verheilen? ^^


----------



## alöx (12. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte mal nen Schiefer im Finger von der Spine. Der war mindestens 1mm lang und sogar aus echtem Holz. Das war Hardcore mein lieber Aero


----------



## hannes<< (12. Juni 2005)

da muss ich euch was vieeel schlimmeres erzählen ich bin mal bei 7sachen inner linkskurve hingefallen , mein lieber jolli das wart wirklich hart ich glaube meine pedalen hatten davon kratzer bekommen    


ne mal im ernst wieso wollen hier sich letzter zeit immer mehr leute selber runter machen    


cheers


----------



## AerO (12. Juni 2005)

also was hier hardcore-verletzungen sind, bestimm immernoch ich! und wenn ich sage schwielen an den händen sind hardcore, dann haben die auch gefälligst hardcore zu sein! auch nicht von schlechten eltern sind druckstellen von schonern..


----------



## Flatpro (12. Juni 2005)

dicke bratze anner fussohle, weil sohle war durch un beim bremsen dann watsch


----------



## DirtJumper III (12. Juni 2005)

kopfschmerzen und übelkeit von drehungen!


----------



## Hertener (13. Juni 2005)

- Schwielen an den Händen
- Macken am Schienbein und am Knie von den Pedalen (Danach war ich so schlau und habe mir Schoner besorgt.)
- Verstauchter Daumen nach einem Barspin (Seit dem habe ich keine Lust mehr auf Barspins.)

Persönlicher Rekord:
Ein ausgekugelter rechter Arm nach einem 1 1/2 fachen Salto vom 10m Turm - ohne BMX. 






Daher mein Fazit: Niemehr ohne BMX-Rad Sport treiben!   

Und merke: Dein Fahrrad kannst Du neukaufen, Deinen Körper nicht!


----------



## Stimpy (13. Juni 2005)

Gestern hat ich Kopfweh, nach drei Bier war´s dann aber wieder gut...


 

Stimpy


----------



## No Risk (13. Juni 2005)

mein heftigster und auch dümmster sturz war wo in meiner Stadt Citynight war. Da hat ich ein bisschen zu viel getrunken    und mein BMX hat ich natürlich mit gehabt, danach wollt ich nach Hause dachte mir fahr noch kurz über eine Ramp die kurz und hoch war (schätzte aber die Geschwindigkeit falsch ein nach Assage meines Freundes war ich langsamer als Schrittgeschwindikeit 
-> Folge: mein Fahrrad fiel eiinfach bei der Kante runter und ich landete voll mit mein Gesicht auf Flaster so das man den Knochen auf meiner Nase sehen konnte
-> Krankenhaus zum nähen
-> Narbe die mich mein ganzes Leben an das Ereignis erinnern wird und mir immer wieder sagt fahr nicht mit Alkohol im Blut über eine Ramp   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (13. Juni 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> also was hier hardcore-verletzungen sind, bestimm immernoch ich! und wenn ich sage schwielen an den händen sind hardcore, dann haben die auch gefälligst hardcore zu sein! auch nicht von schlechten eltern sind druckstellen von schonern..



Schwielen an den Händen sind echt für Weicheier.... Kauf die ne Schaufel schipp jeden Tag ne Tonne Sand von links nach rechts und zurück dann gibbet keine Schwielen mehr. Punkt. Und so ein Echtholzschiefer ist echt richtig Böse!


----------



## gwathdraug (14. Juni 2005)

@no risks 
die geschichte kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor

und hardcore sind
halt die schwielen an den händen


----------



## cryptic. (14. Juni 2005)

man nehme:
-neue pedalen mit richtig übelen pins
-schnee draußen
-langeweile

also in meinem zimmer bunny geübt, natürlich keine shineguarts angehabt, abgerutscht und 2 ca 3cm lange und 3-4 mm tiefe gräben ins bein gezogen


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Juni 2005)

Bei Trocken-BunnyHop Übungen das Bein verstümmeln nenn ich echt mal hardcore...  
Man kann froh sein, wenn man sich noch nie schlimm verletzt hat. Die dümmsten Sachen passieren aber immer bei unscheinbaren mini Aktionen.


----------



## Laudi (15. Juni 2005)

ok, dann will ich auch mal.
man muss vorab sagen ich saß davor noch nie auf nem BMX bevor die aktion paasiert ist und war zu der zeit leidenschaftlicher skateboarder....

also ich war eben mit meinen jungs im örtlichen skatepark und hab mir gedacht, was die jungs mit den BMX radln hinbekommen schaff ich sicher auch...schnell ein bekanntes gesicht gesucht und gefragt ob ich mal fahren darf. alles kein problem sofort aufs radl (beim Skateboarden hat man gewöhnlich keine schützer an deswegen hatte ich auch keine-> big mistake)
nach 2 runden normal fahren hat mich ne funbox angelacht... also ich hoch auf die quarter gesprungen und aufm table gelandet. konnt ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen also nochmal hoch auf die quarter, mehr speed und dann komplett über table und landung gesegelt was zur folge hatte, dass ich mim kopf überm lenker mim gesicht gelandet bin (nach zeugenaussagen warens so gute 2-3 Metter air)...
folgen daraus:

lenker in brustkorb-> Prellung
Knie aufn aspahlt-> Prellung, aufgeschürft hose kaputt
zähne auf aspahlt-> 2 komplett weg, 4 nach hinten gebogen
lippe auf aspalt-> ich sah 1 woche aus wie donald duck
kopf auf asphalt-> schwere gehirnerschütterung
zudem war alles andere was mit dem boden kontakt aufgenommen hat geschürft und geprellt...

und die härte....dem scheiss radl is nix passiert  

danach hab ich mir geschworen nie wieder auf ein bike zu steigen und vor nem guten monat hab ich mir ein Fully gekauft...2 mal kann sowas ja nicht passieren


----------



## Salieri (15. Juni 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Die dümmsten Sachen passieren aber immer bei unscheinbaren mini Aktionen.


 
Ja, zum Beispiel bei nem Backflip!  


Ich hab mich auch mal wieder hingelegt. Aber nicht so schlimm wie ihr hier zum Teil...

Als ich gestern nen simplen Grind auf nem Rail machen wollte, bemerkte ich nicht, das es gewachst war. Ich ziehe also nen Bunnyhop und lande ganz normal auf dem Rail, auf ein mal rutsche ich dermasen zur seite weg, das ich mit meinem ganzen Gewicht nach links fliege. Dank Protektoren, Handschuhen und Helm ist mir nicht sonderlich viel passiert. Ein Wunder, wenn man bedenkt, das ker lenker nur knapp meinen Bauch verfehlte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.O.B (15. Juni 2005)

ich hab mich vor zwei oder drei wochen beim dirten derbe aufs maul gelegt.
hab mir dabei oben einen schneidezahn mit wurzel ausgeschlagen und mir die unterlippe von innen abgerissen.
auf der kleinen line nur zum warmfahren...(sogar mit helm)


----------



## cryptic. (15. Juni 2005)

ich hab auch foto^^ 
weiß nur nicht genau, ob das jetzt klappt mitm reinstellen 




edit:
ah klappt
2 große wunde ist noch unterhalb..nur irgentwie finde ich das foto nicht


----------



## gwathdraug (15. Juni 2005)

ich sag nur vor ca 2 wochen
beim dirten begegnung mit der doublelandung gemacht
kopfvoraus

en kumpel von mir meinte, dass es so aussah als ob ich versuchen wollte nen strauß nachzuahmen ^^

hatte dann für 2 tage ne fette lippe und ca ne woche 2 fetter kratzer an der lippe
was beim futtern genervt hat


----------



## Sarapis (16. Juni 2005)

Mein heftigster, und einziger Sturz auf bzw. von nem BMX war vor 16 Jahren. Das Teil war eigentlich ziemlich geil (ich weiß den Hersteller nichtmehr) es  hatte Trommelbremsen wie es sich damals für ein BMX gehört hat. Alles in allem nicht perfekt, aber es hat spaß gemacht. 
Naja, ich Idiot bin in meiner damaligen Heimatstadt ne Straße mit knapp 30% Gefälle runtergedonnert. Dann kam in einer leichten Kurve ein Auto entgegen und hat leicht die Spur gekreuzt. Kein Vorwurf an die Fahrerin, da in dieser Kurve auf deren Spur mehrere Garagenausfahrten sind. Und die die dort rausfahren wollen können die Straße echt nicht einsehen, damit hat die Autofahrerin also eigentlich nur Rücksicht genommen. Tja und obwohl zwischen dem Auto und mir noch locker ein LKW gepasst hätte, hab ich den lenker verrissen. Erstmal war ich ohnmächtig, die Autofahrerin hat mich "geweckt" und  hatte sogar noch nen Anhänger. Nachdem wir die Einzelteile meines Ex-BMX eingesammelt hatten  hat sie mich zu meiner mutter gefahren, dann gings ins krankenhaus. Minimalste Gehirnerschütterung, nen Bruch am rechten  Handgelenk und ne Platzwunde am Kinn. Wieviel Glück kann ein Mensch haben  Jaja, besoffene, rentner und kinder, da passiert halt nix


----------



## Spezialistz (16. Juni 2005)

ich bin mal so komisch aufm maul geflogen...
übern lenker und dann mitm brustkorb aufn lenker geknallt. ergo: rippe angebrochen..
tzja. passiert.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juni 2005)

mein heftigster sturz war neulich so ein diktator in bolivien. mann ham wirs dem aber auffe omme gegeben! die molotov-cocktails insd gut geflogen und danach ham wirs den palastwachen gezeigt. hasta la victoria siempre! viva la revolucion! 















oder worum ging es hier nochmal?


----------



## -Biohazard- (16. Juni 2005)

mhh also bis jetzt hatte ich eigentlich nur : 
-am anfang des bikens  die schienbeine aufgerissen (weil ohne protektoren) 

-schutler und rippen geprellt( wies geht ? so : ansatt in die landung zu tauchen und auch nicht ins  flat zu springen , in den absprung des nächsten doubles krachen     )

-und im moment sind mein handgelenk, sowie die elle des rechten armes gebrochen


----------



## AzMo (17. Juni 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch foto^^
> weiß nur nicht genau, ob das jetzt klappt mitm reinstellen
> 
> 
> ...



leckeres bein eric  aber nix gegen meine eiterbeule  *g*


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2005)

1. nierenquetschung
2. rechte kniescheibe ausgerenkt
3. rechts rippe gebrochen
4. rechter zeigefinger gebrochen
5. rechter daumen gebrochen
6. linker kleinefinger gebrochen
7. linker ringfinger gebrochen
8. rechte mittehand gebrochen
9. rechter großer zeh gebrochen
10. linker kleiner zeh gebrochen
11. links rippen(2) gebrochen
12. 5. lendenwirbel gebrochen
13. oberkiefer(jochbein) angebrochen
14. linkes schien-wadenbein zertrümmert
15. linkes schien-wadenbein zertrümmert offen
16. rechtes schlüsselbein gebrochen
17. schwere gehirnerschütterung(über 3 wochen nasenbluten davon)
18. schwere schädelprellung
19. platzwunde linke augenbraue
20. platzwunde rechtes knie
21. platzwunde rechtes knie nr. 2
22. platzwunde linkes knie
23. rechte innenhand tiefe 40mm schnittwunde
24. linke innenhand tiefe 10mm schnittwunde
25. schwere beckenprellung(konnte 2 1/2 wochen nichtmal die hose richtig trgen)
26. unzählige kleinerer platzwunden
27. unzählige schürfwunden
28. unzählige "kleinerer" prellungen
29. unzählige verstauchungen
30. ne menge anderer krams wie bänderdehnung, muskelzerrungen etc.


was bei was passiert ist k.a.


----------



## crossie (17. Juni 2005)

das beweist mal wieder dass du nicht radfahrn kannst   

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> das beweist mal wieder dass du nicht radfahrn kannst
> 
> cheers
> crossie




wer hart fährt, der hart fällt.


----------



## rodeo (21. Juni 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 1. nierenquetschung
> 2. rechte kniescheibe ausgerenkt
> 3. rechts rippe gebrochen
> 4. rechter zeigefinger gebrochen
> ...



respekt.da biste ja von hoffmann garnicht so weit weg.
aber tut sowas nicht alles mal weh  
jetzt mal im ernst,wie ist das mit dem "gewichtsnazi" gemeint?


----------



## Salieri (21. Juni 2005)

rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> respekt.da biste ja von hoffmann garnicht so weit weg.
> aber tut sowas nicht alles mal weh
> jetzt mal im ernst,wie ist das mit dem "gewichtsnazi" gemeint?


 
Naja, weh tun ziemlich viele Sachen... ^^
Aber wie soll man ein vernünftiker BMXer werden, wenn man stürze nicht in kauf nimmt? Hauptsache ist doch, das man sich auf seine Schutzbekleidung verlassen kann... Dann tun Stürze auch nit so weh...


----------



## AzMo (22. Juni 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wer hart fährt, der hart fällt.



und wer nix kann der viel fällt


----------



## cryptic. (22. Juni 2005)

lol juri 

oder wer nichts kann, der viel schreibt^^


----------



## AzMo (23. Juni 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> lol juri
> 
> oder wer nichts kann, der viel schreibt^^




deswegen bin ich in letzter zeit höchstens 1mal die woche hier


----------



## Sele666 (23. Juni 2005)

komisch nur das du hier jeden tag schreibst  bist ne gespaltene persönlichkeit wa


----------



## evil_rider (23. Juni 2005)

rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal im ernst,wie ist das mit dem "gewichtsnazi" gemeint?




ich hasse schwere räder!


----------



## rodeo (23. Juni 2005)

musste ein paar minuten darüber nachdenken,hat aber dann doch noch gefunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AzMo (24. Juni 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch nur das du hier jeden tag schreibst  bist ne gespaltene persönlichkeit wa



nicht nur gespalten sondern zersplittert in mindestens 12 teile


----------



## cryptic. (26. Juni 2005)

juri, haste nicht ne geschichte für uns?
so von gestern??


----------



## AzMo (26. Juni 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> juri, haste nicht ne geschichte für uns?
> so von gestern??



guck mal über deinen tellerrand ins dirt&street forum in den contest-thread
ich nerv doch nicht euch bmxer mit meinen dummheitsgeschichten und mein heftigster sturz war es ja wohl nicht. das mal davor als ich auf den kopf gefallen bin war ich ein paar minuten weg


----------



## derFisch (26. Juni 2005)

ich hab heute 2 Skater fakie umgefahren. Bin ich jetz ein schlechter Mensch?


----------



## jimbim (26. Juni 2005)

willkommn im club  
hab gestern auch nen skater beim fakie ANgefahren!


----------



## AzMo (27. Juni 2005)

die kleinen skater sind einfach oft so doof dass sie dir noch reinlaufen, selbst wenn du schon ausgewichen bist, hab da schon die dollsten erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (27. Juni 2005)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> die kleinen skater sind einfach oft so doof dass sie dir noch reinlaufen, selbst wenn du schon ausgewichen bist, hab da schon die dollsten erfahrungen gemacht


dito, die fahren einfach stumpf ohne zu guckn los


----------



## jimbim (27. Juni 2005)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> die kleinen skater sind einfach oft so doof dass sie dir noch reinlaufen, selbst wenn du schon ausgewichen bist, hab da schon die dollsten erfahrungen gemacht


Wenigstens motzen die dann net so rum, wenn man(n)
Die anfährt


----------

